# Epic fail on pompano fishing



## GTSRGTSR (Nov 10, 2009)

Nice fish!!!Thats one to brag about for sure....


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Almost looks like you are by the locks..


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> Almost looks like you are by the locks..


Conveniently cropped....

-T


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Doesn't look like an epic fail to me, but I guess if you were dead set on pompano...


----------

